# Jupiter 2 Client build



## Captain Han Solo

Here's another client build...

The client wants The whole Lighting package as well as The opening Hatches that I have put on all my Jupiter 2 Build Ups...

Also, the Space pod exterior hatch will open and close and provide access to the Battery's and switches.

The Landing gear will be able to snap on and off for a varity of display options...

Here I have removed the Space Pod Bay hatch, The Main exterior Airlock and the Internal Airlock hatch. They will slide open and close just like all my Jupiter 2 Builds...


----------



## WEAPON X

Ah, Master Jedi Mark is at it, again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonett

Mark, I'd bet money that you could build these beauties blindfolded by now!
Always enjoy seeing you builds again. Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thread already duly bookmarked. It is no surprise to anyone that it will be surprising. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE!....

Nothing very exciting going on yet...Working on individual parts.


----------



## Chrisisall

I love this kit. I love what you do to it as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard

Excellent work in progress sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan

We share a common bond Mark, this is just such a fantastic kit. I love your work man. Simon at the Kit Factory is building another nice one as well. I'll be following your progress! (I am gathering parts for two more! LOL!)


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Thank you gentlemen!

Stay tuned....More to come!


----------



## Hunch

I would say by now that you certainly ARE the master at J-2's! Your builds are so nice I'm kinda scared to start mine seeing what it will be measured against! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure.:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Hunch said:


> I would say by now that you certainly ARE the master at J-2's! Your builds are so nice I'm kinda scared to start mine seeing what it will be measured against! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure.:thumbsup:
> Jim


Hey Jim! Thanks bud! I'll be ramping up this build shortly...got to make room for it!!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Mark,
Are you making a "channel" above and below your hull door so it slides? I'd love to see how you do it. How are you getting that door to cut out so neatly? Just keep scribing at it with a #11? Nicely done! I enjoy watching your work immensely!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

On all my Moebius Jupiter 2 builds, I have made the main Airlock hatches open and close.On the model featured in Sci Fi and Fantasy Modeler VOL 24, I opend ALL the hatches.

As I finish Up on another Build, I'll post more pics here.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE!!!!!!

My Client Jupiter 2 Build continues...

I have painted the Floor and begun the other wall builds...

Note. I can't say enough how much more time Aztek Dummy's Paint masking has saved me on this and several other builds.Highly recomended!!


----------



## spocks beard

Splendid work sir!

I forget if the Aztec paint mask had been released at the time i did my J2...
But i sure wish i had used it myself.

The circle on the cabin floor is perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_1701

Jupiter 2 please post how you made The opening Hatches and The Landing gear will be able to snap on and off for a varity of display options. Thank you Ken Zimmerman


----------



## garmtn

*Jupiter 2: aztec mask?*

I picked up a Jupiter 2 real cheap but, hesitant to start it. What is Aztec mask? Also, I'm terrible with clear plastic, like windshields. I heard "future" floor finish protects these. True? Any and all tips welcome. Like the ideas I've heard already.:dude:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

OK!!!!Update!!

The BW Client Jupiter 2 build continues!! 
I will be using the new Moebius Jupiter 2 Lighting kit for this build as well as retro fitting another kit for my own personal Jupiter 2 at a later date.










Wow!!that looks familiar!



























Wow!!Thanks again Moebius for using my Model!!


----------



## garmtn

*Jupiter 2*

Nice build so far! I have yet to start mine.:thumbsup: So what exactly is "Azterc paint mask"??


----------



## Paulbo

garmtn said:


> Nice build so far! I have yet to start mine.:thumbsup: So what exactly is "Azterc paint mask"??


They're not "Aztec paint mask", they are (as Mark stated) "Aztek Dummy's Paint masking" - i.e. painting masks made by Aztek Dummy (aka Lou Dalmaso) and sold by ParaGrafix. More info here:

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX123 :wave:

Looking good, Mark! (As always.) I'll get the etch to you as soon as it's back in stock.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> They're not "Aztec paint mask", they are (as Mark stated) "Aztek Dummy's Paint masking" - i.e. painting masks made by Aztek Dummy (aka Lou Dalmaso) and sold by ParaGrafix. More info here:
> 
> http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX123 :wave:
> 
> Looking good, Mark! (As always.) I'll get the etch to you as soon as it's back in stock.


Thanks Paul! I couldn't make it another Masterpiece without out your Etch/decal set!!!!

Happy New Year my Friend!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE!!!

The client wante my openeing hatch feature. Here is the Exterior Hatch. It needs to be cleaned up ,primed and painted.
Notice, The door needs to be enlarged and reshaped for the opening and made to fit tightly.


----------



## Paulbo

Very cool


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> Very cool


 
Thanks Paul! I can't wait to add your Photo Etched/Decal details to this baby!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Dorais

*Loving It*

Looking Fantastic as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Mark Dorais said:


> Looking Fantastic as always :thumbsup:


Thank you,Thank you very much indeed Mark!


----------



## kdaracal

garmtn: private message sent concerning Pledge Future.

http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## kdaracal

You are the Captain, sir! Nice as can be. wow.


----------



## Alien

Love the opening door. I want to do that on my Jupiter II to as I will light the interior but I don't want the ship to come apart so the more viewing places the better.

Looks fantastic so far.

I will now go back and finish making my fusion core lights. (Too many LEDs, not enough time.)

Alien


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE!!!

The client requested the opening Pod Bay doors that he had seen on my previous builds. This will allow access to the switches to operate the lights.
Only one side will open, the other will remain stationary, due to the fact the Landing Gear opening is directly behind it.

The hatch and area around it will be cleaned up and primed, then painted the Hull color.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Airbrushed Base colors..


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*UPDATE!!!*

Detail painting and such...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Astrogator getting detailed...More work needs to be done, but you get the idea!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Nothing exciting going on yet...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

I thought this image might bring some life to this thread...


----------



## WEAPON X

Very nice Mark... very nice, indeed!

P.S. Did you review the lastest photo of the Robinson's and West on your Timeline?
~Ben


----------



## Captain Han Solo

WEAPON X said:


> Very nice Mark... very nice, indeed!
> 
> P.S. Did you review the lastest photo of the Robinson's and West on your Timeline?
> ~Ben


Thanks Ben!

Yes I did! and they are of course simply excellent!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...

The client requested both Inner and outer working Hatches..Both hatches are now functional.
Some cleanup and detailing as I wai for the Photo-Etch/Decals to arrive is needed, but hatch slides easily while snug.


----------



## Gemini1999

Captain Han Solo said:


> I thought this image might bring some life to this thread...


I recognize that shot from "Island in the Sky" (I think...)!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...Main Flight console and communications console *"In-Progress*". I used the superb Photo-Etch/ Decals from Paragrafx...


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...MORE IN PROGRESS SHOTS.


----------



## Chrisisall

Excuse me while I pop my eyes back in....


----------



## WEAPON X

GGM, you are knocking it out of the park for sure, Mark! :thumbsup:
~Ben


----------



## Arc60

Hi Mark,

I was curious if the main entry door is already cut out of the hull for you, or if you had to cut the door yourself. And if you did cut the door out, what tools and techniques do you use to get such nice straight cuts and corners. It's beautiful work, btw, please keep the pics coming! Best,

Alan Cross


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Arc60 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I was curious if the main entry door is already cut out of the hull for you, or if you had to cut the door yourself. And if you did cut the door out, what tools and techniques do you use to get such nice straight cuts and corners. It's beautiful work, btw, please keep the pics coming! Best,
> 
> Alan Cross


Hi Alan.

No, the main hatches are not cut out already. I had to cut them out myself... carful repeated scoring with an #11 X-Acto blade does the trick!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Arc60 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I was curious if the main entry door is already cut out of the hull for you, or if you had to cut the door yourself. And if you did cut the door out, what tools and techniques do you use to get such nice straight cuts and corners. It's beautiful work, btw, please keep the pics coming! Best,
> 
> Alan Cross


Hi Alan.

No, the main hatches are not cut out already. I had to cut them out myself... carful repeated scoring with an #11 X-Acto blade does the trick!


----------



## Arc60

Thanks for the reply, Mark. I was hoping there was an easier way to get the door cut out than by repeatedly scoring it with an exacto. NOT my favorite thing to do. But okay, it sure came out great on yours. Terrific camera work too, btw. Really enjoying the photos.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...The interior is 98% finished..


----------



## rowdylex

Absolutely beautiful. Love the texture on the floors.

Well done, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Chrisisall

The God of J2 build ups...


----------



## AJ-1701

^^^ agreed you indeed the man and you are a braver man than me for cutting out the doors...


----------



## Seaview

:thumbsup: Yet another true MASTERPIECE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

As I get back on rack with my client build ups, The Interior of the 1/35 Moebius Jupiter 2 is completed. Notice the center tube between the freezing units is not yet in place...it is currently being prepped for the Moebius Lighting Package as is the rest of the model...


----------



## Chrisisall

Could you make a model that's just plain old 'good' for once?


----------



## tp3000

*Considered doing a how-to guide?*

Captain Han Solo,
New member here after I did a search on building the Moebius J2. I see you are respected and going a great job on this model. I am shortly getting the Sci-fi and Fantasy Modeler issue you mentioned, but wanted to ask if you have considered doing a how-to guide for amateurs? There is a lot to know about this kit and the task upfront is somewhat overwhelming. 
-How to correctly cut out doors
-Can the ship stay un-glued for display to remove the top section?
-How to do removable landing gear?
-Is the third-party Hero landing gear a good idea to get?
-Are the photo-etched parts good to have?
-How to do door channels for movable doors?
-What does the light kit exactly light in the kit?
etc....
Any way you could address some of these topics? Do you have a blog or somewhere you have pictures of your other builds? How much do you charge? (that probably needs to be off-board).
You have given me inspiration. Thanks for the info and pics.
Larry


----------



## BOXIE

Fantastic build.The detail was really out of this world.I watched Lost in Space in the beginning and your build is truly outstanding.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

tp3000 said:


> Captain Han Solo,
> New member here after I did a search on building the Moebius J2. I see you are respected and going a great job on this model. I am shortly getting the Sci-fi and Fantasy Modeler issue you mentioned, but wanted to ask if you have considered doing a how-to guide for amateurs? There is a lot to know about this kit and the task upfront is somewhat overwhelming.
> -How to correctly cut out doors
> -Can the ship stay un-glued for display to remove the top section?
> -How to do removable landing gear?
> -Is the third-party Hero landing gear a good idea to get?
> -Are the photo-etched parts good to have?
> -How to do door channels for movable doors?
> -What does the light kit exactly light in the kit?
> etc....
> Any way you could address some of these topics? Do you have a blog or somewhere you have pictures of your other builds? How much do you charge? (that probably needs to be off-board).
> You have given me inspiration. Thanks for the info and pics.
> Larry


 
Hi Larry!

First sincere thanks for the kind words and I am glad to have inspired you in some way to build!:thumbsup:

You can check my work here..
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Third-Models/251549648289041?fref=ts

http://www.iann.net/models/markm/

As a matter of fact, YES I am currently looking into getting a book published of some of my work with tips and How-to's. I may have several other Builders featured as well...very talented guys.

I am looking to how to proceed on this new adventure as I contine my client builds. Rest assured, I will announce it here, as well as several othe Forums.:thumbsup:


----------



## lcuny

It makes me feel a little inconceivable, very beautiful, love it


----------



## Arc60

I would love to see someone do a tutorial about how to use fiber optics to light up the flight console... also I wanted to learn how to use a small motor to spin the radar screen. Does anyone know a good source to get this information? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...

Finishing up the Jupiter 2 Client build up...The upper and lower hull have been set up for Internal Lighting and outer hull is given it's first coat of a Mixed Tamiya Colors air Brushed using my New Iwata Air Brush.

The figures have been cleaned up and primed and ready for detail painting..


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...

Instalation and testing of the internal Lighting/Fusion Core...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...The Moebius Lighting kit has been installed. Just a little more cleaning up to do. Space Pod bay Door opens to allow access to switches. The Rear landing gear door allows acces to the electrical port. Next up finishing the figures...


----------



## WEAPON X

Looking Sweet!
-Ben


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Captain, what would be the brands and colors of the paints you applied on the floor?

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall

*sigh*


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Chrisisall said:


> *sigh*


Uh?  Ah..., the Aztek Dummy's Paint masking?  ...eh, eh.


I suppose that the dark paint is stated in the manual, right? Lazy guy...


----------



## Chrisisall

Fernando Mureb said:


> Uh?


Oh no, I meant *sigh* as in I wish it was for ME!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Chrisisall said:


> Oh no, I meant *sigh* as in I wish it was for ME!


Oooooh... ok... so... hummm... hey Captain, what are the brands and colors of the paints you applied on the floor?  


Psst, I like to be lazy.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Fernando Mureb said:


> Oooooh... ok... so... hummm... hey Captain, what are the brands and colors of the paints you applied on the floor?
> 
> 
> Psst, I like to be lazy.


 
I mixed a couple different Tamiya Browns to get the colors.
I did the same for the lighter area and added white.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Here are a couple pics of the model with "in Progress" shots of some of the figures.

The client wants several figures inside the ship and the rest outside...


----------



## Chrisisall

Judy looks fine.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Chrisisall said:


> Judy looks fine.


Thanks Chris!

More work needs to be done on her and the rest of the figures. The figures are from our friend Drew at Crows Nest. They look very good inside the ship.

I say this about every build I do, but this one will be very hard to let go


----------



## Chrisisall

Captain Han Solo said:


> I say this about every build I do, but this one will be very hard to let go


Letting the Robot I did go was totally difficult, so I know the feeling.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE......JUPITER 2 BUILD COMPLETED!!!!!

This one will be on it's way to her new home later this week.I'll post a video of the lights later(I know how you guys just go nuts over Lights around here!!!)


----------



## Chrisisall

You never cease to make me think of Batman.



(the "wonderful toys" line)


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE...

COMPLETED MOEBIUS 1/35 JUPITER 2.


----------



## WEAPON X

Mark, Awesome looking from here, sir!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Captain is a force of nature. How can he be so productive is a complete mystery to me!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

UPDATE!!!

Just spoke to the client and he was VERY happy And Loves his custom Built Jupiter 2:thumbsup:

Another happy home for another Jupiter 2.


----------



## Chrisisall

Another win for you, sir!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Capitain, so far your clients prefer the J2 "on flight" or "landed"?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Fernando Mureb said:


> Capitain, so far your clients prefer the J2 "on flight" or "landed"?


In-Flight seems to be the custom of choice.


----------



## Chrisisall

Captain Han Solo said:


> In-Flight seems to be the custom of choice.


That's how *mine* will end up!:thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X

Mark, a few months ago you mentioned major upgrades that you were planning to create for the Jupiter 2. How's that going and do you have anything in your R&D to show as a sneak peek, sir? 
~Ben G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

WEAPON X said:


> Mark, a few months ago you mentioned major upgrades that you were planning to create for the Jupiter 2. How's that going and do you have anything in your R&D to show as a sneak peek, sir?
> ~Ben G.


Hi Ben.

Yes and no...Been too busy with Client builds. However, When I do, I'll be sure to post Pictures of what I am working on!


----------



## WEAPON X

Captain Han Solo said:


> Hi Ben.
> 
> Yes and no...Been too busy with Client builds. However, When I do, I'll be sure to post Pictures of what I am working on!


Mark, sounds great. I have purchased a J2 kit. It's has been placed onto the shelf with the intent of a future build utilizing your building services once you have all the anticipated newly customized parts worked out! 
Okay, no pressure?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

weapon x said:


> mark, sounds great. I have purchased a j2 kit. It's has been placed onto the shelf with the intent of a future build utilizing your building services once you have all the anticipated newly customized parts worked out!
> Okay, no pressure?


lol!!


----------

